# Modified Frankenstein



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished a modified Frankenstein... this is my second build-up of the Frankenstein kit. After finishing my first and seeing several of the threads and photos of others modifications, I decided to build a second. And I'm really glad I did! My mods are... spread the feet apart... open the jacket sleeves and place the arms up into them... move the nameplate to the wall... and lengthen the pant legs with Aves Sculpt so they go over the boots. I also used a Dremel to add the mortar lines to all sides of the wall and doorway. A very fun project! - Denis


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Most excellent work!!!! I just may have to build one of these myself..I didn't buy one yet...Thanks for sharing the pics ..Jeff


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a really nice job. I basically finished mine about 2 weeks ago. You got great shading on the clothes, wall, wood parts, and everything as well. A really nice job. How long have you been building? It must be a while as it shows some real talents.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> That is a really nice job. I basically finished mine about 2 weeks ago. You got great shading on the clothes, wall, wood parts, and everything as well. A really nice job. How long have you been building? It must be a while as it shows some real talents.


Thank you for the compliments!! 

I have been building models for about 50 years, my dad got me started when I was 4, and I was hooked!!! I'm enjoying building now more than ever before!

- Denis


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the subtle paint work you did on his skin and the door. Very nice job. 

Sean


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

That is some really beautiful work, not only on the modifications but on your
painting as well. This is one of the best buildups I've seen yet of this kit...
Well Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

All around great work Denis on the modifying and the paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words!! - Denis


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your Franky came out looking fantastic, Denis :thumbsup: Nice work!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing! Just an incredible paint job. Looks like it might walk right off the table.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work! Its amazing what a difference just changing the stance of his feet do to the pose. I like the nameplate on the wall too- kinda fills in a dead spot in the base.
Steve


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! Kirk, PF and Steve!! - Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Love it! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

There is a replacement resin Franky head on E-BAY right now under the Moebius kit section.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I missed this one first time around...
Excellent work Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I have yet to get this kit but I'll be making the same mods as you've done. I really like your shadows and detail painting.

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Roy and Chris!! I was surprised to see it come back up. - Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm glad it was brought back up, because I missed this beauty the first time around...Great Job Denis! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi McDee!! Thanks for your kind remarks!! - Denis


----------

